# Wii getting System Files Corrupted Error



## steve80 (May 18, 2005)

My daugher's Wii all of a sudden gave a black screen after pressing "A" at the Nintendo splash banner. I was able to get into maintenance mode by holding + and - together, and did a reformat of the disk. The Wii came back to it's original factory settings, and then a system update started. About 80% throught the update there was an error that said the internet connection was lost during the update. When the unit was powered down and back up again, all I get now is the "system files are corrupted" and it refers me to the owners manual. I can no longer get into maintenance mode. Is there any way to restore the console without sending it to Nintendo? It's several years out of warranty.


----------



## harri506 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello steve80,

To clarify, are you recieving a solid black screen after pressing "A" at the Health and Warning screen? What system menu version were you trying to update to? Also, has the console been modified using software not officially licensed by Nintendo? Try pressing and holding The power and reset button simultaneously when turning on the console. One last question, is the "Press A to continue" text at the bottom of the health and warning screen slowly blinking after about 5 seconds of being on?


----------



## steve80 (May 18, 2005)

Hello, and thanks for your reply.
At the Health and Warning screen, if I press "A", I get the banner that says the system files are corrupted. If I hit "+" and "-" together instead of hitting "A", I get the same system file corruption error. If I just sit and wait, after a minute or so there is a beep and I get the same system file error. 

I am not sure which system file I was updating to, but I was able to take a Game Cube controller and hit all the direction buttons at the same time while powering up, and it said in the lower right hand corner of the screen 4.3 USA. 

There has been no Nintendo unlicensed software loaded or system mods done. 

If I press and hold the power on and reset button at the same I still get same Health and Warning screen with the flashing "Press A to continue".

The "Press A to continue" flashes at the same fast rate and does not slow down after 5 seconds.


----------



## harri506 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you for the quick reply. As it appears that this is internal memory error and cannot be repaired by the user, please visit the below website for further information.
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/repair/wii_repair_home.jsp?problem=ERRFILESCORRUPT


----------



## steve80 (May 18, 2005)

Is there a way I can replace the internal memory, HD or system board? I don't have any problems taking things apart. I'd rather not send it to Nintento and spend $100.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey steve80,

If your console is under warranty, you could get it fixed for free that way.

If not, you may be out of luck. Some consoles have locals who would be able to repair them but the Wii seems to be a console which you have to send it to Nintendo :/

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------



## steve80 (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, it's out of warranty. Time for a new one. Thanks for all you help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry that there wasn't no fix but sometimes it happens :/

However, I think it would be cheaper to find a new Wii rather then get it repaired by Nintendo


----------



## VinceDaGr81 (Dec 30, 2012)

i get the system files corrupted when i go to wii settings how do i fix this


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please do not bring back threads from 2010.

Please go ahead and create your own thread.


----------

